# Bikeverbot im Deister



## DeisterSchorsch (22. Februar 2004)

Alle diejenigen, die Entwicklung der Wege nahe des Annaturm im den letzten ein bis zwei Jahren verfolgt haben, werden sich vermutlich schon mal gefragt haben, wie lange dies von Seiten der Förster noch akzeptiert wird. Wir hatten deshalb am Samstag ein längeres Gespräch mit dem Förster am Ende des Königswegs (beim Georgsplatz). Er war wirklich sehr nett, sachlich, hatte Verständnis, dass uns das Fahren auf Singletrails Freude bereitet, wollte uns nicht kriminalisieren, hatte Respekt vor unseren sportlichen Leistungen, keine Probleme damit, dass wir etwas kaputt machen würden oder ähnliches. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass es zu viele Wege auf engem Raum gibt, die bis spät abends hoch frequentiert werden. Außerdem durchschneiden sie zwei Wildruhezonen und auch auf den Hauptwegen, kommt es aufgrund der hohen Anzahl an Bikern, von denen einige anscheinend auch schwarze Schafe sind, immer häufiger zu Beschwerden von Fussgängern. Wir müssen uns darüber im klaren sein, dass unser Fahren auf den Wegen, die nicht von PKWs befahren werden können, eigentlich illegal ist. Wenn es also keine Veränderungen in der Nutzung der Trails von unserer Seite her gibt oder gar immer neue Wege gebaut werden, werden wir bald mit einem kompletten Fahrverbot oder der Polizei am Ende des Singletrails rechnen müssen, was bestimmt niemand möchte. Also stoppt bitte den weiteren Bau immer neue Trails! Heizt nicht den gleichen Weg mehrmals am Stück hinunter! Nehmt Rücksicht auf die Wanderer! Macht ein paar der vielen Downhills am Annaturm dicht! Ich finde es auch schade, wenn wir dann nicht mehr ganz so viel Abwechselung haben, weil mir die neuen Wege echt gut gefallen haben, aber wenn wir jetzt nicht alles ein wenig zurücknehmen, ist bald ganz Schluss mit dem Biken auf coolen Wegen. Lasst es nicht so weit kommen und informiert auch andere darüber, damit uns nicht einzelne den ganzen Spaß verderben.


----------



## mastercremaster (22. Februar 2004)

hi deisterschorsch und alle anderen deisterrocker

natürlich hast du weitesgehend recht was die vielen trails im deister angeht. hatte mich auch schon mal gefragt ob da nicht mal einer gewaltig terror schieben wird... finds ebenso RICHTIG cool von dir, dass du hinsichtlich dessen keiner konversation aus dem wege gehst und versuchst dich über die stimmung " im anderen lager" zu informieren. 
ich kann aber ergänzen ( ich habe selber einen jagdschein), dass sich das wild an mtbikern gar nicht so sehr stört, wie man es vermuten könnte. gerade in viel genutzten gebieten wie dem deister durch wanderer, biker und zb. auch der forstwirtschaft, gewöhnt sich das wild sehr schnell an lärm und das erscheinen von menschen. sobald es eine störung wahrgenommen hat, flüchtet es zumeist kaum noch, sondern wechselt lediglich kurz seinen standort und kehrt oftmals kurz darauf wieder zurück.
außerdem zerstören mtbiker, wenn sie nicht gerade slides oder vollbremsungen hinlegen, den waldboden eigentlich kaum. im gegensatz zu häufig genutzen reiterwegen.
hammerwichtig finde ich jedoch, dass wir ALLE, obwohl die omas manchmal echt nerven, den wanderern, reitern, jägern usw. immer möglichst freundlich begegnen, ausnahmsweise mal bremsen und mit einem netten HALLO vorbeifahren. damit lässt sich meiner meinung nach das größte konfliktpotential umgehen.
achja, wenn es möglich ist sollte man auch vermeiden, die trails im laufe des späten abends oder der dämmerung zu heizen, denn dann ist das wild auch wirklich aktiv ( und die jäger auch), während es tagsüber meist in irgentwelchen dickungen verbringt, in denen es von uns auch nicht so gestresst wird.
also, nehmt euch das a bisserl zu herzen, setzt es in die tat um und habt trotzdem spass beim trails rocken, damit diese geilen wege uns noch ein bisschen erhalten bleiben.    

gute nacht mastercremaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (23. Februar 2004)

mastercremaster schrieb:
			
		

> hammerwichtig finde ich jedoch, dass wir ALLE, obwohl die omas manchmal echt nerven, den wanderern, reitern, jägern usw. immer möglichst freundlich begegnen, ausnahmsweise mal bremsen und mit einem netten HALLO vorbeifahren. damit lässt sich meiner meinung nach das größte konfliktpotential umgehen.



du sagst es! an den omis nicht immer vorbeiheizen sondern runterbremsen und grüßen. wenn man selber freundlich ist bekommt man das meistens auch zurück.

und dran denken: immer lächeln


----------



## DeisterSchorsch (23. Februar 2004)

Ich habe die Konversation bzw. Konfrontation nicht gesucht, sondern bin eher reingerutscht. Als ich unten am Trail ankam, stand dort ein Mitarbeiter der Staatsforst, hat uns angehalten und mitgeteilt, dass es so nicht mehr weitergeht. Das heißt wir werden demnächst öfter auf ihn treffen und wenn sich nichts ändert, sieht er sich gezwungen in Zukunft die auch Polizei hinzuzuziehen. Wegen des Wildes sagte er, es wären zwei Wildäsungszonen eingerichtet worden, die jetzt wegen der Trails nicht genutzt würden. Fakt ist, dass unser Sport prinzipiell gedulded wird, aber nicht so wie es gerade in der Region Annaturm passiert. Wenn sich nichts ändert, wird es laut dem Förster Konsequenzen haben und dies halte ich für eine Ernst gemeinte Warnung und (realistisch gesehen) schon verständliche Anmerkung, dass wir es hier etwas übertrieben haben.


----------



## DeisterSchorsch (23. Februar 2004)

Ach, bei den Wegen war der Förster genau unserer Meinung, nämlich der, dass wir keinen Schaden anrichten. Selbst bei Bremsungen ist das im Deister kein Problem im Gegensatz zu den Rodemaschinen. Im Hochgebirge wäre das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## mastercremaster (23. Februar 2004)

hey deisterschorsch

wäre natürlich supersuckig, wenn die trails zerstört würden...
war das der frankweg??? da ist zumindest so ein wildacker. und leider verläuft der wirklich mitten durch den wald.
wenn es darum ginge, wäre es ja möglich zumindest den trail weniger oder vorübergehend gar nicht zu benutzen, damit erst mal wieder ruhe einkehrt und nicht durch irgendeinen riesenärger mit der fostbehörde alle trails gleich plattgemacht werden. es müssten da jedoch alle mitmachen, sonst können wir das gleich inne tonne kloppen...


----------



## mastercremaster (23. Februar 2004)

hi deisterfreaks
mir ist noch eingefallen, dass sowohl der frankweg als auch der ladies only an einer sog. wildäsungsfläche vorbeiführen. wenn der förster sagt, dass diese kaum noch angenommen werden, wird das schon seine richtigkeit haben. wie wäre es denn, diese beiden zugegebenermaßen hammergeilen trails zumindest in der dämmerungszeit und in den 2-3 stunden davor nicht zu befahren. und damit meine ich WIRKLICH NICHT. diese zeit ist die hauptaustritts- und äsungszeit des wildes. so würden wir sowohl und  jäger in diesem bereich nicht stören. ich denke mal das ist ne maßnahme um den frieden und vor allem unsere trails zu bewahren. außerdem gibt es ja für die betreffende zeit zum glück genug geile ausweichmöglichkeiten wie zb der grabtrail der sowieso entlang eines hauptweges liegt. wenn sich alle dran halten, könnte es klappen.  

greetz mastercremaster


----------



## Acki (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir hatten ebenfalls eine Begegnung mit dem Förster und der hat uns das Gleiche erzählt. Es gibt einige Wege, die wir meiden sollten. Das sind solche, die direkt durch Wildschongebiete gehen, sprich Mögebierweg(vom Grabweg zum Stollen), Königsweg und Grenzweg (überraschenderweise der auch). Also meidet diese Wege vorerst einmal. Der Grabweg ist nicht bedenklich, da er parallel am Forstweg verläuft. Über andere Wege wurde nichts gesagt. Wir sind gerade dabei, uns mit dem Förster an einen Tisch zu setzen, um eine Einigung zu erreichen. Wenn das klappt, muss sich jeder von uns daran halten. Das Gesetz ist nämlich nicht auf unserer Seite. Bis es etwas Neues gibt, haltet Euch bitte zurück umd meidet diese Wege. Dies ist in unser aller Interesse.
Viele Grüße


----------



## hornett (24. Februar 2004)

Wie wäre es, wenn professionell gestaltete und freundlich anmutende Schilder uns Biker am Eingang eines solchen Trails (und natürlich auch schon auf dem Parkplatz unten) darauf hinweisen, wann er benutzt werden darf oder bzw warum er erstmal nicht genutzt werden soll.

Die reine Besprechung hier im Forum hat die Nachteile, dass nicht jeder MTBiker, der sich im Deister aufhält, auch die Website kennt und es somit auch weiterhin viele geben wird, die von der Sache gar nichts mitbekommen haben und werden.

Für mich ist es auch schwierig den Trails die Namen zuzuordnen. Ich fahre dort zwar gelegentlich, aber weiß eigentlich gar nicht immer genau, wie sie heißen (Grab- und Grenzweg... z.B. sind mir ein Begriff, bei den anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher).

Wenn wir  um dieses Problem zu beheben  nun hier im Forum beschreiben, welches welcher Weg ist und wo man ihn findet, hat es bestimmt zur Folge, dass die Strecken noch stärker frequentiert werden.

Mein Vorschlag: Aufklärende Schilder, gemacht von MTBikern und für MTBiker!


----------



## mastercremaster (24. Februar 2004)

hi deisterbiker
freut mich dass ihr auch ma überlegt habt, wie man diese probleme meistern kann. das mit den schildern hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt; zb. eingefasst in klarsichthülle am eingang jeden trails an den baum zu nageln... alles in verständlicher ( "krasser  " ) sprache. ich könnte mich mit ner regelung nicht mehr ab 19uhr oder so die betreffenden wege zu heizen ,ääääh, FAHREN, gut abfinden. es gibt ja immer noch das wochendende wo man auch tagsüber zeit hat. aber wir müssen unbedingt diese trails erhalten, sonst macht das biken im deister nicht mal mehr halb so viel spass

schöne grüße  mastercremaster


----------



## mastercremaster (25. Februar 2004)

hey deisterbikers
würde mich sehr freuen, wenn evtl noch andere lösungsvorschläge von euch kommen würden. kann nämlich echt schlecht schlafen bei dem gedanken, demnächst die forstwege ROCKEN    zu dürfen!!!!!
jetzt mal ohne s c h e i s s  ich bin echt nervös. hab mich so gefreut ein echt geiles bikerevier vor der haustür zu haben und hab mächtig schiss dass jetzt alles den bach runtergeht!!! also tut bitte was. bin euch sehr dankbar...
bis bald der schlaflose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acki (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo mastercremaster!
Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, sind wir gerade dabei, ein Gespräch mit einigen Leuten vom Forst vorzubereiten. Durch Reden lässt sich bekanntlich viel erreichen und klären. Einen Kompromiss wird es sicher geben. Bis dahin, das gilt für alle, meide bitte den "Mögebierweg" (ist schon abgerissen worden und ein Zettel hängt auch am Einstieg) und den "Grenzweg". Auf die hat uns der Förster ausdrücklich hingewiesen. Den "Königsweg" fahrt bitte auch nicht unbedingt, da er durch das Revier eines Jägers geht. Falls Ihr nicht wisst, welche Wege ich meine, fragt mal die anderen im Wald.
Ich werde mich wieder melden, wenn es eine Einigung gibt. Das kann noch so 2-3 Wochen dauern. Also schlaf mal wieder in Ruhe die Nacht hindurch.
Viele Grüße


----------



## mastercremaster (25. Februar 2004)

hab mir schon baldriantropfen reingehauen....
schade um den geilen trail, hatte mich schon so auf den sommer mit meinem neuen rad gefreut... naja für den "waffenstillstand" muss man vielleicht auch opfer bringen      
hoffentlich gibts irgendwann mal nen fast legalen ersatz nach vorbild vom grabweg ( schön entlang vom hauptweg) ; genug möglichkeiten gäbe es ja. 
ich vertraue auf euer verhandlungsgeschick und wünsch euch viel glück...  
bis bald  mastercremaster


----------



## Octane (27. Februar 2004)

Auch wenn ich mir den einen oder anderen jetzt zum Feind mache oder für Aufregung sorge... Ich versteh diesen ganzen Wirbel net wirklich, sorry!! Will darauf auch garnet weiter eingehn, aber stellt euch mal vor wir "dürfen" in Zukunft wirklich nur noch auf den breiten Wegen fahren - wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis es Stress mit den Fussgängern und Wanderen gibt??? Jaja, ich weiß, immer freundlich sein und so... aber hilft das immer??? Wer hat noch nie pöbelnde und sture Wanderer gehabt??? Will mich jetzt auch net weiter aufregen - warten wir mal das Gespräch ab!!

Bis dahin


----------



## hagan (1. März 2004)

Hallo MTBler,

was ich schon immer einmal wissen wollte:

1. welche Spinner bauen überall im Deister diese Rampen hin?
2. warum muss man, wenn man besonders blöde ist, seinen Sattel am Annaturm auf den Holzbalken hängen?
3. weshalb braucht man Protektoren wenn man wie Tante Käte den Berg herunter fährt.
4. warum hat die neue MTB Generation den Kifferdialekt übernommen?

Wer mir diese Fragen beantworten kann Bitte!

Es wundert mich nicht wenn Förster und Jäger keine Lust auf Junkies in ihrem Wald haben!


----------



## himbeertoni (1. März 2004)

aber wundert mich nicht wenn es jetzt zu problemen kommt. der deister ist ja nicht gerade weitläufig ,dazu ist er wandergebiet number one für leute aus großraum hannover.......selbst bei schlechtem wetter tummelt sich da einiges. 

jetzt sind die locals gefragt, wie man das prob entspannen kann ........

best greetz , himbeertoni


----------



## schwermetall (1. März 2004)

Wirklich ernsthaft wundere ich mich nicht, dass das alles den Förstern nicht gefällt. Es wurde ganz klar übertrieben.
Ich fahre nun seit ca. 14 Jahren im Deister und wirklich gemocht haben uns die Förster vermutlich nie (warum auch), aber man hat uns mehr oder weniger geduldet.
Aber speziell 2003 wurden definitiv zu viele Riesen-Holz-Konstrukte errichtet, zu viele neue Trails gebaut und zu jedem Trail noch 10 weitere Ausweichspuren.
Das fällt nicht nur auf, sondern provoziert auch.
Unabhängig davon ob man nun Förster mag oder nicht, aber warum sollen die sich eigentlich von uns derart massiv in ihr Revier pissen lassen.
Klar, der Wald gehört denen nicht, aber die zahlen halt Pacht und wir nerven die.
Vom Gesetz her haben wir dort gar nichts zu melden (ist nun mal so) und 
wir werden dort auch nie eine offizielle Strecke bekommen.
Von Schildern an Traileinfahrten halte ich auch nicht viel, da dadurch auch noch unbeteiligte von der Sache Wind bekommen.
Mein Vorschlag, keine Northshore-Bauwerke mehr, die unerwünschten Wege nicht mehr pflegen (das haben ohne hin nur 3 Leutchen gemacht) und mal wieder die anderen Deisterecken befahren, damit die Gemüter sich beruhigen können.
Was das Treffen mit den Förstern betrifft, klar, man sollte es versuchen.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe die Trails und springe wirklich extrem gerne, aber man darf es einfach nicht übertreiben.
Ciao, Schwermetall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (1. März 2004)

hay ihrs!

einerseits schön, dass es endlich mal zu gesprächen mit den forstleuten kommt, andererseits verspreche ich mir da auch nicht viel von! denn warum sollten forstleute, "die meinen, dass ihnen der wald gehört", sich von "junkies"(hagan) in ihren althergebrachten rechten beschränken lassen?

auch ich bin im letzten sommer viel auf den leckeren trails gefahren! wichtig in dieser hinsicht finde ich, dass in der ganzen zeit nicht ein böses zusammentreffen mit forstleuten und auch nicht eine pöbelei mit wanderern gab! ausserdem waren auf den trails sowieso kaum andere menschen ausser uns anzutreffen! da wir auch nicht wirklich den wald verändern oder beschädigen, sehe ich eigentlich keinen grund, warum wir uns nicht im wald austoben sollten! 

zu hagan: du hättest damals, als du dich so böse abgelegt hast einfach einen helm tragen sollen! ausserdem verteilen wir junkies überall im wald hiv-verseuchte spritzen, weshalb es deine schlussfolgerung sein sollte, nicht mehr dort zu radeln! danke!

momme!


----------



## Acki (1. März 2004)

hagan schrieb:
			
		

> 1. welche Spinner bauen überall im Deister diese Rampen hin?
> 2. warum muss man, wenn man besonders blöde ist, seinen Sattel am Annaturm auf den Holzbalken hängen?
> 3. weshalb braucht man Protektoren wenn man wie Tante Käte den Berg herunter fährt.
> 4. warum hat die neue MTB Generation den Kifferdialekt übernommen?
> ...



Zu 1.: Manche Leute fahren Mountainbike und springen gerne.

Zu 2.: Dafür ist der Balken da. 

Zu 3.: Es gibt Leute, die lieber vorsichtig sind.

Zu 4.: Da hast Du wohl die falschen getroffen.

Ich hoffe, Deine Fragen sind hiermit ausreichend beantwortet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Octane (1. März 2004)

So... als erstes Mal: Es wird nicht alles so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird!!  Ich fahre zwar erst seid 3 Jahren im Deister auf den Trails, aber erlaube mir hier doch noch mal meinen Senf dazu zugeben...
So weit ich weiss - hab es selbst erlebt- gab es schon mehrmals diesen Biker/Förster Konflikt  mit Androhung von Polizei und was nicht alles... -und was bis heute passiert??? Nischt!!! Und so wird es auch in Zukunf laufen... Okay, das mit den Trailbau sollte vielleicht ein bisschen eingeschränkt werden und die ein oder andere Abfahrt gemieden werden, aber sonst wird alles beim alten bleiben - bei mir zumindest!! Nachwievor ist der Deister ein reiner Nutzwald und nix anders!!! Ob sich da jetzt wer aufregt oder in Hamburg platzt ne Currywurst - in ein paar Wochen kräht kein Hahn mehr danach!! Es wird halt immer diese "unstimmigkeiten" zwischen Biker und Förster geben, egal was bei diesem "Gespräch" auch rauskommen sollte...

Bis da hin...    


Und zu "Hagan"   -oder wie das heisst- verkneif ich mir jeglichen Komentar...  :kotz:


----------



## zecke80 (2. März 2004)

Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1.: Manche Leute fahren Mountainbike und springen gerne.
> 
> Zu 2.: Dafür ist der Balken da.
> 
> ...




  dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Nur weil manche Leute Freeriden, und nicht unbedingt auf CC stehen, sind sie nicht gleich Junkies. Da schlag ich doch lang hin, wenn ich sowas höre. Irgendwelche Spinner findste überall!
Ich persönlich geh biken, um mir meinen kick zu holen, da muss ich nicht irgendwelchen mist zu mir nehmen. 
Außerdem konnt ich mich bis jetzt mit jedem biker normal unterhalten.
Ich weiß, dass diese Diskussion unser Problem nicht löst, aber ich musste das einfach mal sagen, sorry  

@ Octane: dir gebe ich auch recht. uns wurde ebenfalls schon oft gedroht, aber ne Woche später war alles wieder in Ordnung. 
Wir weden uns etwas zurückhalten müssen (das sehe ich ohne weiteres ein),
aber vertreiben kann uns, so denke ich, keiner.

Vorallem sollten man Obacht geben, damit es nicht zu irgendwelchen "Jetzt erst recht" -Aktionen kommt, und die Trails weiterhin bebaut werden. (auch wenn es noch so toll wäre).

Meine Meinung dazu, auch wenn ich gleich angemacht werde   !

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit......................


----------



## Schwarzkittel (2. März 2004)

An alle Deisterschorses,Schorsenbummelschorses und Octanes.
Ich finde es nicht kollegial,Biker runterzumachen.Ich finde auch ,daß Hakan ein bißchen anders ist,aber sollte er gleich ausgegrenzt werden?Er scheint ja nun mal auch einer von uns zu sein.
Ich fahre jetzt auch schon seit 2 Jahren MTB und erlaube mir auch schon,meine Meinung zu sagen.
Ich bin auch,by the way,Jäger und verstehe daher beide Seiten.Es läßt sich alles vereinbaren,wenn man aufgeschlossen ist.Ich müßte mich von Hakan auch deskreditiert fühlen,weil ich auch oftmals den halben Tag kiffe,was denke ich alle von uns machen und trotzdem muß man auf seine Gedanken eingehen.
Ride free Schwarzkittel


----------



## Acki (2. März 2004)

Schwarzkittel schrieb:
			
		

> ...,weil ich auch oftmals den halben Tag kiffe,was denke ich alle von uns machen....



Davon möchte ich mich distanzieren. Ich habe noch nie gekifft und werde es auch nicht tun. 
Wenn andere es aber tun, ist das ihre persönliche Entscheidung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Würfel (2. März 2004)

sorry fürs offtopic, aber wenn du öfters den halben tag nur kiffst würde ich behaupten du hast ein drogenproblem. im übrigen schließt sich rauchen und biken ja eigentlich auch aus, gerade wenn man es ein bisschen ambitionierter angeht. deine formulierung "was denke ich alle von uns machen" trifft also nicht so ganz zu 

edit: ich glaub schwarzkittel ist ein lustiger fake und ich bin gestern abend schön drauf reingefallen  Hennrik, warst du das?


----------



## foxi (3. März 2004)

break.  
Nu mal zum Thema, was können/sollten wir denn nun von unserer Seite tun. Ich denke wir sollten Deisterschorsch/Acki bei ihren Vorhaben unterstützen und damit sie was in der Hand haben mal langsamm so ne art Liste erstellen wer alles die oben genannten Trails nicht mehr befährt.
Das könnte die Förster schon mal ganz ruhig stimmen wenn man aussagen kann ich habe X Biker auf meiner Seite die diese Trails nicht mehr befahren  

eure Meinung ?


----------



## Pan (3. März 2004)

Weniger buddeln, bauen und basteln - schon paßt das ganze!!

Denn das ist doch, was die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Wanderer und Jäger stört: Abenteuerspielplätze im Wald. 

Wer unbedingt 5m-Back-Wheel-Drops braucht sollte halt von Papis Garage hüpfen.


@foxi: BTW, Alder, was is mit Sontach? 11:00? Schnuckelige Runde im Nord-West-Deister (also nicht die "Annaturm-Trails)?


----------



## deisterbiker (4. März 2004)

Muss ich mich doch auch mal melden...

@Pan: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Egal, wer mit was Spaß hat und wieviel unterschiedliche Ansichten es gibt:
mit der Buddelei habt Ihr's echt übertrieben!
Versaut's nicht für alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deisterbuddler (4. März 2004)

Also!
Ich habe keinen Bock mehr, mir ständig anhören zu müssen, dass wir uns mit buddeln und fahren zurückhalten sollen. Der Deister ist, wie die meisten Restwaldbestände eine Holz- und Tierfleischfabrik in Grün! Umweltschutz dient für Förster und Jäger als vorgeschobens  Argument um einerseits ihren finanziellen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen und für die anderen, um einem perversen, patriachalen Hobby nachzugehen. Wenn ich nur an diese Typen denke, die sich die Waldtiere den Winter über anfüttern um sie dann im Sommer oder Herbst abknallen zu können und sich dabei einen runterholen, muss ich kotzen! Und die Förster und Waldarbeiter, die die Bäume abholzen und mit ihren fetten Maschienen quer durch den Wald rockern - NATURSCHUTZ! - logo ! Scheiss auf die Ameisenhaufen, die viel gepriesene Ruhe und die heile Natur. 
200 oder noch mehr mehr Jahre lang war dieser kümmerliche Bergrücken Bergbauindustrie, wie z.B. der Harz auch. Da hat auch keineR nach Naturschutz gefragt. Naturschutz: Niedersachsen: Hätte hier sich nicht die Plage Mensch breit gemacht, gäbe es hier hauptsächlich Sumpfgebiete und Wälder ohne Ende. Stellt euch vor ihr schaut vom Deister runter und würdet nur Wälder und Wiesen sehen. Norddeutschland ist völlig menschdominiert. Die Wälder auf den Bergen gibt es doch nur noch, weil sich da die Landwirtschaft (in ihren bedeutenden Jahren) nicht gelohnt hat. Wäre der Deister flach, ständen da schon lange keine Bäume mehr.
Und wenn jetzt eine neue Sportart ( Freeriding / Downhill) immer grösser wird, wird sie es auch nicht schaffen, den Deister zu zerstören. Und an die Leute, die weniger Rampen wollen: fahrt nicht nur touren, sondern lernt mal was dazu! Sprünge und Drops sind innovativ und PROGESSIV! Eine ganz neue Sportart bricht sich Bahn! Es ist ein Lebensgefühl, die persönlich Grenzen immer weiter zu verschieben, mit dem Gelände zu verschmelzen und den Stil zu perfektionieren. Mit schnöden Forstwegen kommt mensch da nicht weit.
Das einizige, was ich den Oberförsten anbieten würde, wäre, dort Strecken anzulegen, wo möglichst wenig gestört wird und wir attraktives Gelände haben. Wenn sie es nicht schaffen, die Biker zu konzentrieren, gibt es bald überall kleine Strecken. Anstatt sich Buden im Wald zu bauen, gehen die Kids in den Wald, um sich geile Strecken anzulegen und fett zu heizen! Das wird die neue Mode! Und es sind jetzt schon so viele BikerInnen, dass sie es nicht mehr unterbinden können. Wird die Annaturmseite kontolliert, fahren wir halt woanders!!!
Also macht weiter so! Baut die Strecken aus, lasst die lebenden Bäume in Ruhe (die toten sind super Baumaterial). Denkt Euch geschmeidige Linien aus und achtet darauf, dass dort Tiere leben, wo ihr Eure Freizeit verbringt.


----------



## DeisterSchorsch (5. März 2004)

... was man hier alles lesen muss. Erst XC-Fahrer vs. Freerider, dann Biker vs. Förster. Hier sieht man im Forum schon genau das Problem, das es auch weiterhin im Wald geben wird. Einige verstehen nicht, dass man Rücksicht auf die anderen Nutzer des Waldes nehmen muss, damit wir ihn alle gemeinsam nutzen können, gerade weil er eine von so vielen verschiedenen Interessengemeinschaften genutztes Gebiet ist. Ich hoffe und bin zuversichtlich, dass die Gespräche mit den Zuständigen eine gute Lösung ergeben, mit der alle zufrieden sein können und wir viele der super Trail noch lange weiterfahren können, denn auch Cross Country Fahrer haben an denen einen riesen Spass! Hoffentlich gibt es nicht so viele Spinner die sich dann nicht an die Regeln halten. Es ist wohl kaum zu viel verlangt 2-3 kleine Trails nicht mehr zu befahren bei den Möglichkeiten, die wir vor der Haustür haben. Wenn uns die Forstbehörde nämlich das Fahren vermiesen will, hat sie es gar nicht so schwer, oben ein Zaun oder mit einer Waldmaschine einmal den Trail entlang gefahren und der mühsam angelegte Weg ist dahin.
Also nehmt Rücksicht auf alle anderen im Wald und laßt es dort richtig laufen, wo es keinen stört.


----------



## deisterbiker (5. März 2004)

@ Deisterbuddler

Nee, bleib man schön am Annaturm, leg Dich mit allen an, mach 'n richtig Dicken und lass den Rest des Deisters in Ruhe...


----------



## Octane (6. März 2004)

@Deisterduddler:    Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!

@DeisterSchorsch: Mich würde wirklich mal Interessieren was für eine Lösung Du Dir diesem Gespräch erhoffst???   Und wann soll diese Gespräch endlich statt finden???  

Hätte es nicht gereicht wenn wir bis zum Saisonstart gewartet hätten??? Bei diesem Wetter werden die Trails eh kaum befahren - und bevor es wieder los geht, wäre alles vergessen!!!

Und mal ganz im ernst- was wollen die Förster oder Jäger den machen???
Ich glaub nicht das die die Trail-Polizei einführen werden!!!
Dann müssten die genauso jeden Wanderer "anmachen" der z.B. den Frankweg oder so langspaziert...

@Deister[zensored]: Und mal ganz nebenbei ist nur nicht die Seite vom Annaturm betroffen - es gibt nachwievor in einer anderen Ecke des Deisters einige "Übungs"-Trails der Wunstorfer (??) Downhiller, inkl. Drops, North Shores usw...


----------



## Pan (6. März 2004)

Seit etlichen Jahren genieße ich Trails im Deister, die schon Jahre vor meiner Zeit entstanden waren. 
Nie gab es Probleme. Ab und zu mal ein eifriger Astquerleger vielleicht. Nicht der Rede wert. 
Freilich: Wenig Biker waren unterwegs und irgendwie konnten damals die meisten Leute bergab fahren ohne mit blockiertem Hinterrad den Boden aufzureißen. 
Seit bestimmt ein, zwei Jahren ist dort vieles anders. Mit der Masse der Biker zog Respektlosigkeit ein. 
Kein Respekt vor nix scheint das Motto zu sein und gleich als Handlungsprinzip des eigenen Lebens postuliert zu werden - der Coolness wegen!!

Mich kotzt das an!!

Schei$$ auf die Spaziergänger, Schei$$ auf die Leute, die dort einen Job machen, Schei$$ auf die andern Biker, Schei$$ auf den Baum, den ich jetzt absäge, weil er zur supageilen Northshorekonstruktion werden muß. 

Wenn es nicht so symptomatisch und so traurig wäre kämen meine Tränen vom Lachen - und nicht vom vielen Heulen.

Dicken Dank an Husten


----------



## schwermetall (8. März 2004)

willkommen im Forum, oder hast du dich einfach mal mit 'nen neuen Namen eingeloggt.
Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum sich die anderen über dich aufregen.
Jeder hat seine Meinung und das ist auch gut so.
Das es durch die einigermaßen schwachsinnige Northshore-Bauerei Stress gibt,
war doch klar.
Allerdings nerven die CC-[zensored] auch ziemlich die Wanderer, wenn sie mit über 20 km/h an an ihnen vorbei zischen.
Das muß man sich mal vorstellen, da wurde ich (schon einige Jahre her) von einer Wanderin am Parkplatz bei der Polizei beschuldigt sie durch mein Geheize gefährdet zu haben!
Schwachsinn, ich bin gar nicht auf dem Kammweg gefahren, sondern auf einem illegalen Trail, aber dass will man dem Polizisten ja nun auch nicht gleich auf die Nase binden.
Tja, so kann's kommen, dass man den Kopf für andere hinhalten muß und daher werden einige Biker Ärger kriegen, obwohl sie keinen Northshore gebaut haben.
Pech gehabt würde ich sagen, also immer schön die Augen auf und nicht dem Förster in die Arme fahren.
Das lässt sich auch prima erreichen, wenn man nicht 10x am Tag den gleichen Drop springt, sondern auch mal andere Trails fährt.
In diesem Sinne locker bleiben, nicht so oft Hammer und Spaten in die Hand nehmen und alles wird gut.

P.S. Gruß an Acki, du alter Saufkopf. Alkohol ist die Droge Nr.1 , nicht wahr ?


----------



## Neartheabyss (8. März 2004)

manchmal habe ich den eindruck es gibt immer noch menschén die mit absicht versuchen mit den kopf durch die wand zu rennen. es wird doch gar nicht soviel verlangt. nur zwei drei wege und der rest gehört uns. zu der frage was können die den schon tun. mit ihren etwas gösseren raupen lassen sich alle wege und drops in sekunden platt machen und wer möchte das schon. ich habe keine lust eines tages mit einer ski-maske durch den deister zu biken nur weil ein paar uneinsichtige gegen jeden und alles sind. es ist und wird auch immer so im deister sein das alles ein nehmen und geben ist und wir sind und bleiben halt in der minderheit und müssen diese halt verteidigen aber nicht auf teufel komm raus. mittlerweile fahre ist jetzt schon fast 15 jahre monutain-bike im deister und die trails werden von jahre zu jahr geiler. aber dies alles wiegt nicht eines tages eine sperrung auf. 

also, etwas die füsse still halten und die deisterwelt bleibt uns erhalten.

im übrigen bezahlen jäger angeblich auch eine heidengeld für eine pacht. und dazu göhrt wohl angeblich auch etwas mehr als nur hin und wieder mal auf ein reh zu schießen.

bike or die


----------



## IMTirg (8. März 2004)

Hallo,
wollte nur kurz klarstellen, dass Evel Knievel nicht unter dem Namen "Deisterbuddler" hier im Forum vertreten ist. Also bitte keine Verwechslungen!!!!!!
Danke!


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2004)

Ich habe mal ein wenig den Rotstift angesetzt um die "Schärfe" aus dem Thema zu nehmen.
Ich denke es ist der Sache wenig dienlich wenn sich hier die verschiedenen "Fraktionen" (FR, CC, DD etc.) gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben! Und davon, daß man die vermeintlich andere Fraktion mit provokanten Bezeichnungen versucht zu beleidigen wird es auch nicht besser!

Letztlich sitzen wir alle im gleichen Boot, denn MTBiker sind wir alle. Und wenn wir es schon nicht schaffen uns gegenseitig mit dem nötigen Respekt zu begegnen, wie bitte soll das dann den anderen Waldnutzern gegenüber funktionieren?

In diesem Sinne, 
Rabbit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (8. März 2004)

Hoi!

Wenn ich das hier so lese, kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln!  

Sollte auch in Zukunft weiter so fleißig im Deister & Co. gebuddelt werden, wundert es mich nicht wenn wir bald auch Wegsperrungen bzw. 3-Meter-Regeln bekommen.

Nun sei mal dahingestellt das die Förster, Jäger, Wanderer, ... sich auch nicht immer korrekt im Wald verhalten, jedoch gehört uns der Wald nicht. Ich glaube das vergessen einige gerne. Dementsprechend sollte es auch tabu sein querbeet neue Wege anzulegen. Ich kann den Frust bei den Außenstehenden schon nachvollziehen.

Also, lieber mal mit dem was man hat, zufrieden sein und etwas mehr Toleranz zeigen. Dann können wir auch in den nächsten Jahren noch legal im Wald biken... Und um es nun nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: ich habe keine Lust wegen eine paar Schwachköpfen in Zukunft nur noch Rennrad fahren zu dürfen.

Danke!
Sebastian

P.S. Ach ja, einige sollten sich mal bitte einen anderen Tonfall zulegen. Wenn ihr auch so durchs Leben geht, wundert mich nix mehr...
P.P.S. Wer sich mal etwas näher mit dem Thema Wegsperrungen beschäftigen möchte, kann sich ja mal hier oder hier informieren.


----------



## Dodden (8. März 2004)

... was dazu sagen!
Finde dieses Forum wichtig und gut! Bin neu hier, radele aber seit drei Jahren auf den beschriebenen Wegen im Deister. Immer mit ein bisschen schlechtem Gewissen (... wie viel mache ich eigentlich kaputt, kriegt das Viechzoich nen Herzinfarkt?) oder dem Istschonnichtsoschlimm-Gedanken im Kopf. 
Nichts genaues weiß ich aber nicht wirklich. Aufklärung tut not
Ein Kollege, wo woanders Jäger ist, sagt: ist nur schlimm zu Schonzeiten und Schweine juckts eh nicht, solange ich nix grünes anhabe.
Aber: Wann ist Schonzeit und wann fängt die Dämmerungsbewegungen unserer vierbeinigen Mitgeschöpfe eigentlich an?
Ich würde gerne Rücksicht nehmen und dafür mit guten Gewissen Spaß haben.
Und: Mit den zahlenden Jagtpächtern müssen wir uns schon einigen, ein Gegeneinander mit diesen können wir auf Dauer nur als Guerilleros ausführen.
Darauf habe ich kein Bock, aus dem Trotzalter bin ich raus und mit biken hat das nix zu tun.
Gruß an alle Aufgeschlossenen!


PS: Meine Bike-Kumpels und Ich sind schon mal 7 Leuts.
Wenn wir wissen wann und wo das Radeln nicht gutt ist, kriegen wir das schon vermieden!


----------



## schwermetall (8. März 2004)

deine Zensur war schon OK.
Mein CC-****** war allerdings eine bewuste Provokation,
da in der Zeit vor Northshore-Gebaue wirklich nur die schnellen Jungs auf den Hauptwegen ein Problem darstellten, wenn sie die Wanderer erschreckten und somit verärgerten (siehe meine Storry).
Aktuell sind es die Northshore-Freaks, oder "Schwachköpfe" wie dein Kollege Quen sie zu nennen pflegt (verbales Forum-Vorbild ;-) ).
Also wie schon 1000x geschrieben, wir sind nicht im Recht, die Förster schon (ob das nun gerecht ist oder nicht) und wenn wir uns ein wenig "unauffälliger" verhalten (egal ob im Unterholz oder auf den Hauptwegen), dann wird sich vermutlich, so wie in den letzten Jahren, keiner wirklich an uns stören.


----------



## Deisterbuddler (8. März 2004)

Mir fallen doch so einige Ungereimtheiten auf:
Hier wird davon geredet, 2-3 Strecken nicht mehr zu befahren.
Nun fahre ich noch nicht so lange im Deister und das auch eher unregelmässig, aber ich glaube, die Wege im Annaturmeck kenn ich. Wieviele Strecken sollen denn übrig bleiben, nach der Selbstzerstümmlung? Es gibt nur einen einzigen Weg, der nicht durch ein kritisches Gebiet führt. Also wenn ihr so stressfreie Wege fahren wollt, fahrt das Grab! Und was ist, wenns nur noch den einen gibt? Sollen wir uns dann oben anstellen und warten bis wir an der Reihe sind?
Sodenn ist es klar zu viel verlangt 2-3 Wege zuzumachen!
 Ausserdem leben die Trails davon, dass sie befahren werden und wenn ihr sie nicht haben wollt, fahrt sie nicht. 
Thema Kontrolle:
Da glaubt tatsächlich wer, dass die Forstbehörde Raupen und Bulldozer in den Wald schickt, um die kleinen Trampelpfade (Trails) einzuebnen! Aber bitte, in die Schneise, die so ein Ding legt, können wir ne fette neue Strecke bauen und brauchen keine Angst zu haben, gegen irgendwelche Bäume zu fahren. Die sind ja dann gleich mitbeseitigt. Und falls das doch ein Baum überlebt, sägen wir ihn sofort ab und machen nen Northshore draus! Leute, die haben überhaupt nicht das Geld und das Personal um eine tiefgreifende Kontrolle auszuüben. Selbst wenn sie sich mal an die Trails stellen, kann es sehr gut möglich sein, einfach weiter zu fahren und andere zu warnen. Ausserdem ist das Wäldchen ja auch etwas grösser.
Die Reaktionen auf meinen ersten Beitrag waren ja auch recht interessant:
Allen voran der mächtige Pan. Du nervst echt! Hast auch genauso wenig kapiert, wie Du mir und meinesgleichen unterstellst. Von Rücksichtslosigkeit kann überhaupt nicht die Rede sein! Es ging darum, die Situation aus einer weiteren Perspektive zu betrachten und mich nicht damit aufzuhalten, ob da nun ne Schanze mehr oder weniger (neben der Linie! wegen Rücksicht auf die, die nicht springen!) ist. Investiere Deine Tränen lieber in was wichtiges! Spaziergänger sind mir  in sofern egal, dass ich um sie herumfahre und sogar mal Grüsse. Aber mit Geschwindigkeit vorbeiheizen tuen wir sowieso nicht, den bergab gehts aufm Trail. Zum Schluss noch ein Danke an die Leute (Schwermetall hats schon gesagt) die sich über den Ton beschweren und selber nicht besser sind. Sehr gelungen! Sehr peinlich!


----------



## zecke80 (9. März 2004)




----------



## deisterbiker (9. März 2004)

Bin ich froh, dass der Deister so groß ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fallen doch so einige Ungereimtheiten auf:
> Hier wird davon geredet, 2-3 Strecken nicht mehr zu befahren.


*Falsch!* Es geht hier in erster Linie darum, einen Konsens zu erreichen bzw. eine Lösung zu finden, mit denen alle Waldnutzer "leben" können.
Dabei haben sich zunächst 2, 3 "Strecken" herrauskristallisiert, die eben durch sog. Wildruhezonen verlaufen und deshalb gerade in den Schonzeiten nicht befahren werden sollten ...


> Nun fahre ich noch nicht so lange im Deister und das auch eher unregelmässig, aber ich glaube, die Wege im Annaturmeck kenn ich. Wieviele Strecken sollen denn übrig bleiben, nach der Selbstzerstümmlung?


Welche Selbstzerstümmelung bitte? Es wird von "uns" lediglich ein wenig Respekt, Toleranz und insbesondere Einsehen verlangt! Und wie bereits schon häufiger ausgesprochen ist das Gesetz nicht auf unserer Seite.
Vielleicht solltest auch Du das allmählich mal einsehen!


> Es gibt nur einen einzigen Weg, der nicht durch ein kritisches Gebiet führt. Also wenn ihr so stressfreie Wege fahren wollt, fahrt das Grab! Und was ist, wenns nur noch den einen gibt? Sollen wir uns dann oben anstellen und warten bis wir an der Reihe sind?


Im schlimmsten Fall, wenn es weiterhin so uneinsichtige "Kollegen" wie dich gibt wird es wohl leider genau darauf hinauslaufen (wenn überhaupt)!


> Und falls das doch ein Baum überlebt, sägen wir ihn sofort ab und machen nen Northshore draus!


Ohne Worte! 


> Leute, die haben überhaupt nicht das Geld und das Personal um eine tiefgreifende Kontrolle auszuüben.


Da sei dir mal nicht so sicher!


> Selbst wenn sie sich mal an die Trails stellen, kann es sehr gut möglich sein, einfach weiter zu fahren und andere zu warnen.


Das wäre sehr kurzsichtig, erfüllst Du damit doch den Tatbestand "Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt" und wirst dich dafür auch verantworten müssen.


> Die Reaktionen auf meinen ersten Beitrag waren ja auch recht interessant:
> ... Von Rücksichtslosigkeit kann überhaupt nicht die Rede sein!


Ach nein, wie war das mit dem Baum?

Es ist immer wieder traurig erkennen zu müssen, was es doch für kurzsichtige Zeitgenossen gibt.
Leute, ihr seid nicht alleine auf dieser Welt!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Deisterbuddler (9. März 2004)

Mein Text von gestern, war wohl etwas zu kompliziert für Dich, sorry.
Also noch mal für Dich:
1. DeisterSchorse schrieb:" Es ist wohl kaum zu viel verlangt 2-3 kleine Trails nicht mehr zu befahren". Darauf hin habe ich bemerkt, dass es nur noch einen Weg gibt, der übrig bleibt, wenn wir nicht durch "sog. Wildruhezonen"(Rabbit) oder mitten durch den Wald  fahren wollen (= Selbstzerstümmelung). Hastes jetzt?
2. Der Baum: Du als Supervisor solltest mal Dein Forum lesen! Dass wir aus dem letzten Baum noch nen Northshore bauen, bezog sich auf eine böswillige Unterstellung von meinem Lieblingsschreiber Pan ("Schei$$ auf den Baum, den ich jetzt absäge, weil er zur supageilen Northshorekonstruktion werden muß"). Hättest Du hingegen meinen ersten Beitrag komplett gelesen, wüsstet Du, dass ich dort schon gesagt habe, dass die lebenden Bäume unversehrt bleiben müssen.
3. Kontrolle: Wenn es so leicht wäre, uns zu kontrollieren, wäre das schon lange mal passiert. Aber die Erfahrungen, auch hier im Forum, sind gegensätzlich!
4. Widerstand: Letzens habe ich in einem anderen IBC-Forum gelesen, dass ein Biker versucht hat, ein vergammeltes Durchfahrtsverbotschild auf offiziellem Wege entfernen zu lassen. Das ist "Ohne Worte"! Es gibt eben Leute, die sich einfach nach allem richten, was ihnen gesagt wird.
Vielleicht solltest du auch lieber nur auf Forstwegen fahren, alles andere ist verboten und kann bestraft werden! Und wenn ich mich für "Widerstand gegen die Staatgewalt" entscheide, weil ich die Möglichkeit sehe,  10 Meter früher aus dem Wald zu fahren oder einfach nicht anhalte, dann ist das eben so! Wer soll das verhindern, ausser einer Überzahl "Wächter" und wer wird sich die Mühe machen, eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt anzustreben? Um mit solchen Amtsmitteln rechnen zu müssen, ist es ausserdem noch viel zu stressfrei. 
Und noch was: Hört endlich auf, Leute, die eine andere Meinung vertreten zu beleidigen! Rabbit:"(...) kurzsichtige Zeitgenossen (...)". Und verdammt noch mal, lest die Artikel aufmerksam. Ich zitiere mich mal, zum Thema Kurzsichtigkeit, selber, damit Du es vielleicht auch verstehst: "Es ging darum, die Situation aus einer weiteren Perspektive zu betrachten" ( s. "(Von)Wege(n) Rückbau!"). Ergo: wenn hier gleich nach Rückbau gerufen wird (ohne Zitat, lest es einfach selber nach), könnte das ebenso als Kurzsichtigkeit gewertet werden.


----------



## Neartheabyss (11. März 2004)

es ist schon traurig das sich selbst die biker untereinander nicht einig sind. die einen werden die wege mit schildern kennzeichnen auf denen das biken demnächst untersagt ist ( freiwillig, welches ich unterstütze ), die anderen werden sich besondere mühe geben dieses aus reine provokation zu unterbinden und dann wird der erste biker im deister gefunden mit einem 3" stollenabdruck im kreuz. Wird bestimmt eine tolle zeit. 
supertoll, es ruft die steinzeit. aber es war auch nur eine frage von zeit bis wir uns selbst zerfleischen. 

(ich meine, wir als erwachsene sollten den kommenden problemen nicht aus dem wege gehen. wir sind männer, sind groß, stark und keiner kann uns was. unser bike wird zur waffe und und und,...und darum lassen wir unseren freiheitsdrang nicht unterbinden. wir kämpfen bis zum letzten biker. verletzte bleiben zurück und gefangene werden nicht gemacht). haha

macht weiter so, es wird bestimmt schön werden, wenn wir  eines tages wegen ein, zwei bikern eine wegesperrung hinnehmen müssen.

leider sind diese trotzköpfe immer nur mit ihren chatnamen groß und stark. vielleicht sollten sie sich einmal von auge zu auge mit der anderen partei zusammen setzen und die probleme ausdiskutieren. dazu fehlt ihnen aber leider der mut. tja es ist halt leicht anonym hier aufzutreten und zu provozieren. vielleicht habe ich mich aber auch getäuscht und wir reiten alle eines tages mal zusammen aus und finden eine einigung unter bikern.

somit,...bike or die


----------



## DH-Luza (11. März 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Weniger buddeln, bauen und basteln - schon paßt das ganze!!
> Denn das ist doch, was die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Wanderer und Jäger stört: Abenteuerspielplätze im Wald.
> 
> *Wer unbedingt 5m-Back-Wheel-Drops braucht sollte halt von Papis Garage hüpfen. *



BWD? Papis Garage?    *gg* Das kenn' ich doch irgendwo her...! 
Btw: 5m?  Was hat'n Dein Vadder für'n Auto...? *gg* 

Ich sach ma' so: Die kl. Holzkonstruk. à la NorthShore @ Feggendorf hat doch bisher kein' gestört -auch die Jäger 'n' Förster nich'; anderenfalls wär'se doch schon längst wech! Kämen speziell davon(!) allerdings noch mehr dazu, sehe es garantiert anders aus! Der Rest, sprich: kl. Rampen, Kicker, Anlieger was-weiß-ich, stör'n doch eigentlich (noch) kein' wirklich -also mich nich'!  


greetz
DH-Luza


----------



## DH-Luza (11. März 2004)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> [...]"Die Reaktionen auf meinen ersten Beitrag waren ja auch recht interessant:
> Allen voran der mächtige Pan. Du nervst echt! Hast auch genauso wenig kapiert, wie Du mir und meinesgleichen unterstellst. Von Rücksichtslosigkeit kann überhaupt nicht die Rede sein!



@Deisterbuddler

Nu' hau doch nich' gleich so drauf! Der Pan is' doch selba 'n ganz schlümmer Finga..., stimmt#s Pan!  
Wie, nicht? 
@Pan
Na komm! Wenn Du(!) z.B. den "IlseTrail" im Harz rocken tust, vorallem den verblockten Part zw. "BremerHütte" und "HeineDenkmal" -was meinst Du, * wie man(!) da stört * -vorallem entgegenkommende Wanderer!
DAS(!) interessiert Dich ja auch nich'! Du fährst da trotzdem...-obwohl's eigentlich verboten is'! Pfff, na also: who cares?  
"Wir" fahr'n da doch schon seit Jahren und mit'm büschn Rücksicht - ja, RÜCKSICHT! - geht das schon!
Kommt natüllich auch ein wenich drauf an, welche Sorte Wanderer ei'm entgeg. kommt! 
Die einen finden's xtrem kewl, dass sich da überhaupt einer mit'm Fahrrad runterwagt! Diese Sorte "Fussgänger" -meist "Ossis" - machen i.d.R. Platz, lassen einen vorbei und feuern u.U.  sogar noch an!
Die zweite Kategorie -meist "wertkonservative Wachsjackenträger"- stellt sich mit Absicht i.d.Weg, macht kein' Platz und äußert sich i.d. Weise, "dass dies ja wohl kein Fahrradweg wäre..." *muah* *gg*! 
Nun, auch hier heißt es Ruhe bewahren und sich nicht provozieren lassen -auch wenn's schwer fällt -sprich: die Meute "Muttis" vorbeizieh'n lassen! That's it! 

Und, was hat das mit'm Deister zu tun? Nun, ganz einfach! "Jäger 'n' Förster" sitzen am längeren Hebel -daher: nich übertreiben Junx..., dann passt's schon; von Guerilla-Kriegen à la FRider vs. Förster... hat keiner was -is' jedenfalls meine Meinung!  


greetz
Luzi


----------



## Pan (11. März 2004)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach ma' so: Die kl. Holzkonstruk. à la NorthShore @ Feggendorf hat doch bisher kein' gestört -auch die Jäger 'n' Förster nich'; anderenfalls wär'se doch schon längst wech!



Meines Wissens hatten die Junx auch ausdrücklich das OK vom Förster.





			
				DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Kämen speziell davon(!) allerdings noch mehr dazu, sehe es garantiert anders aus!



Sach ich doch!




			
				DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rest, sprich: kl. Rampen, Kicker, Anlieger was-weiß-ich, stör'n doch eigentlich (noch) kein' wirklich



Die Rampen @Feggendorf-Northshore - also oben am Einstieg anner Heisterburg - sind jedenfals akkurat eingeebnet worden.


----------



## Pan (11. März 2004)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> @Pan
> Na komm! Wenn Du(!) z.B. den "IlseTrail" im Harz rocken tust, vorallem den verblockten Part zw. "BremerHütte" und "HeineDenkmal" -was meinst Du, * wie man(!) da stört * -vorallem entgegenkommende Wanderer!
> DAS(!) interessiert Dich ja auch nich'! Du fährst da trotzdem..



Ich???  

Als CC-Schwuchtel käme ich da doch gar nicht unversehrt runter..  




			
				DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> -daher: nich übertreiben Junx..., dann passt's schon;



 

War doch mein Reden


----------



## DH-Luza (11. März 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich???
> 
> Als CC-Schwuchtel käme ich da doch gar nicht unversehrt runter..
> 
> War doch mein Reden



Ach ja, stümmt ja!   IHR(!) seid ja mehr am flicken, als am fah'n... und/oder sucht abgerissene Teile vonna Schaltung auf'm Trail *gg*  muah!

Btw: Viel Glück dies' Jahr -vielleicht sieht man sich ja!!?


----------



## Sir Gempi (11. März 2004)

Ja sehr geil, ich liebe Diskussionen auf hohem Niveau. Nur was mir wieder mal auffällt, das sich vor allem die gesetzten Herrschaften hier als Spaßbremse betätigen, was wohl vor allem vom eigenen Fahrstil herrührt. So ne ähnlich nette Diskussion hatten wir ja schonmal, aber es ist einfach nicht zu erwarten, glaube ich, das Leute die ne Bordsteinkante als Drop verkaufen, und ansonsten Hütchen auffen Parkplatz (evtl. Schotter) spielen, nachvollziehen können was einen daran begeistern könnte das Bike auch mal ne Strecke durch die Luftz zu bewegen, bzw. mal einfach PRO-GRES-SIV zu Werke zu gehen.

Ok, Wildschweine umfahren ist nicht okay, das mag sein. Fußgänger umfahren ist auch nicht okay. Nur komischerweise haben meist die Leute die auch richtig fahren können oftmals auch kaum Probleme damit zur richtigen Zeit mal den Bremshebel zu ziehen. Wenn nicht soviele Pfeifen auf den Trails rumrollen würden, die da eigentlich nix zu suchen haben, und immer eine Reifenbreite vorm nächsten Abflug samt Schlüsselbeinbruch stehen, dann würden die auch nicht aussehen wie Sau.

So, und jetzt nochmal was für die Rubrik "Egoismus": Naturschutz schön und gut, aber ich darf mal sagen die alleinige Möglichkeit das sich ein Wildschwein von meinen Aktionen belästigt fühlen könnte, die beeindruckt mich nicht wirklich. Ebenfalls beeindruckt es mich noch weniger, wenn jemand auf Gottes Erde die Schippe in die Hand nimmt, und seine paar Quadratmeter im Quadratkilometer großen Wald, von dem's ja wohl genug hat, umgestaltet. Wo bitte ist denn da das Problem? Wenn ihr eure Hofeinfahrt pflastert ist das genauso schlimm, wenn stören denn die ganzen Truppenübungsplätze, laßt den Leuten doch einfach mal ihren Spaß, das ist nichtmal einen Pups wert wenn dort im Wald nen Northshore aufgebaut wird. Eher im Gegenteil.

Mann Mann Mann, Biker nennen sich viele auf der Welt, aber zwischen Forstwegrasen und mountainbiken besteht doch gottseidank ein kleiner Unterschied, und den sollte man den Kollegen a la Deisterbuddler gefälligst zugestehen.


----------



## Quen (11. März 2004)

Leute, Leute...

so langsam gehts hier aber ab. Aber okay, ich möchte mal ein paar Beiträge zitieren...



			
				Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> Und verdammt noch mal, lest die Artikel aufmerksam. Ich zitiere mich mal, zum Thema Kurzsichtigkeit, selber, damit Du es vielleicht auch verstehst:


Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber bitte überdenke nochmal Deinen Tonfall. Ansonsten fehlen mir zu Deinen Beiträgen echt die Worte, einfach unglaublich was in manchen Köpfen vorgeht.



			
				Neartheabyss schrieb:
			
		

> leider sind diese trotzköpfe immer nur mit ihren chatnamen groß und stark. vielleicht sollten sie sich einmal von auge zu auge mit der anderen partei zusammen setzen und die probleme ausdiskutieren. dazu fehlt ihnen aber leider der mut. tja es ist halt leicht anonym hier aufzutreten und zu provozieren.


 ... Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!



			
				Sir Gempi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was mir wieder mal auffällt, das sich vor allem die gesetzten Herrschaften hier als Spaßbremse betätigen, was wohl vor allem vom eigenen Fahrstil herrührt.


Ähm... bitte?



			
				Sir Gempi schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Bike auch mal ne Strecke durch die Luftz zu bewegen, bzw. mal einfach PRO-GRES-SIV zu Werke zu gehen


Ja genau, *das* ist ja die einzig wahre Art unseren Sport auszuüben! 



			
				Sir Gempi schrieb:
			
		

> Biker nennen sich viele auf der Welt, aber zwischen Forstwegrasen und mountainbiken besteht doch gottseidank ein kleiner Unterschied...


Ach genau, hier hast Du es ja nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht. Aber ich merke schon, *Du* musst es wissen.



			
				Sir Gempi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sehr geil, ich liebe Diskussionen auf hohem Niveau.


Glückwunsch - dann passt Dein Beitrag ja bestens dazu...

So, und nun kann ich nur noch sagen das ich mir wünsche, dass unsere _kurzsichtigen Zeitgenossen_ (© Rabbit   ) nur Eintagsfliegen sind und im nächsten Sommer wieder einem anderen Sport nachgehen. Dann würden sich einige Probleme von selbst erledigen.

Zum Schluss nochmal etwas grundsätzliches zu diesem Thread: sollte hier weiterhin auf diesem Niveau "diskutiert" werden, ist der Thread ganz schnell dicht. Manche sollten lieber mal wieder etwas Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen.

So führt es jedenfalls zu nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (11. März 2004)

Sir Gempi schrieb:
			
		

> [bla...blub]


Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn Du im wirklichen Leben auch so harter Kerl wärst, wie Du uns hier glauben machen willst.  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Edith L. (11. März 2004)

Tach zusammen,

nun bin ich kein Lokal im Deister. Ich weiss aber auch nicht recht, ob ich darüber glücklich sein soll oder nicht!

Wenn die Situation aber nur annähernd so sein sollte, wie sie dargestellt wird und der "Förster" mit seinem Appell an die Einsichtsfähigkeit der "Biker" nicht auf Dauer Erfolg hat, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass dann dasjenige, welches die Konsequenz für den Deister ist, nicht allgemeine Signalwirkung über den Deister hinaus erhalten würde, mithin nicht auf diesen allein beschränkt bleibt.

Frage ist dann, ob die in diesem Bereich bikenden Bauherren nicht damit dann doch der gesamten Bikerschafft einen Bärendienst erwiesen haben.
Das dann alle MTB-Biker über einen Kamm geschoren werden, dürfte klar sein.

Die Einstellung "nach mir die Sinnflut" lässt jedenfalls eine Einsichtigkeit oder zumindestens auch nur die Einstellung und Bereitschaft über das eigene Verhalten und dessen Auswirkungen nachzudenken vermissen.     

Wenn man aber die Einstellung mancher Mitglieder hier zur Kenntnis nimmt, dann bleibt das Schlimmste zu befürchten!

Der Deister hat schon einmal über seine Grenzen hinaus traurige Berühmtheit durch die Sperrung des Nienstedter Passes für Motorräder an Sonn- und Feiertage erlangt!

Ich habe jedenfalls ebenfalls keine Lust, zukünftig ausschliesslich auf Radwegen oder der Strasse mit dem Bike fahren zu dürfen, weil einige hier ihr vermeintliches Recht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit rücksichtslos missverstehen. 

Mit nachdenklichem Gruß

Eddie L.


----------



## Schwarzkittel (11. März 2004)

Hallöchen Kollegen,

ich möchte die Darstellung über Wegbegrenzungen im Deister und angeblich kooperativen Förstern in der Darstellung von Deisterschorse einmal klarstellen. In den Pflege- und Entwicklungsplänen der Landesanstalt für Forsten Niedersachsen ist die Nordseite des Deisters als Ruhezone ausgewiesen. Es ist totaler Quatsch daß irgendein Lokalförster Einfluß auf die Festlegung und Bestimmungen der oberbehördlichen Richtlinien hätte. Im Positionspapier N-Dei.-Zo/ 01.2004 ist die absolute sperrung der Trails für Sommer dieses Jahres vorgesehen. Wer das nicht wahrhaben will, der ist ein Traumtänzer und sollte weiterhin mit aufgepoppten Rotwild auf dem Opernplatz fahren.

Schwarzkittel


----------



## Quen (11. März 2004)

Schwarzkittel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Positionspapier N-Dei.-Zo/ 01.2004 ist die absolute sperrung der Trails für Sommer dieses Jahres vorgesehen.


Moin!

Und was soll das genau bedeuten?!

Welche Trails sind laut Deiner Aussage betroffen?

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## Edith L. (11. März 2004)

Na dann wäre das Kind ja schon ertrunken!

Der Deister, der Deister nur noch für die Geister!

Wo kann man denn mal Einsicht nehmen in dieses Positionspapier?


----------



## mastercremaster (11. März 2004)

Schwarzkittel schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Deisterschorses,Schorsenbummelschorses und Octanes.
> Ich finde es nicht kollegial,Biker runterzumachen.Ich finde auch ,daß Hakan ein bißchen anders ist,aber sollte er gleich ausgegrenzt werden?Er scheint ja nun mal auch einer von uns zu sein.
> Ich fahre jetzt auch schon seit 2 Jahren MTB und erlaube mir auch schon,meine Meinung zu sagen.
> Ich bin auch,by the way,Jäger und verstehe daher beide Seiten.Es läßt sich alles vereinbaren,wenn man aufgeschlossen ist.Ich müßte mich von Hakan auch deskreditiert fühlen,weil ich auch oftmals den halben Tag kiffe,was denke ich alle von uns machen und trotzdem muß man auf seine Gedanken eingehen.
> Ride free Schwarzkittel




  
ich bezweifele ob der gute schwarzkittel in der lage war, die oben aufgeführte anlage dei/no 129239fnr9dm blablabla KORREKT zu lesen...


----------



## Deisterbuddler (11. März 2004)

Jetzt wirds mal etwas konkreter. Ich denke, dass der Schwarzkittel, obwohl er Jäger ist, das Papier lesen konnte. Leider lässt er uns im Unklaren, was genau mit Nordseite gemeint ist. Und wenn es sich auf die Annaturmtrails bezieht, erinnere ich daran, dass der Deister grösser ist. Geister sind wir noch lange nicht.
Trotzdem: Realistische Einschätzungen und Ideen sind gefragt, wie jede Subsportart: Tour / CC / FR, DH auf ihre Kosten kommt. Es hilft nichts, wenn Die CC Fraktion für weniger Schanzen plädiert. Darin unterscheiden die Jägers `n Försters nicht, was ich mal aus dem Begriff "Wildruhezone" ableite. Da ja einge die Texte nicht aufmerksam lesen, wiederhole ich den Vorschlag aus meinem ersten Beitag nochmal. Wir sind viele Biker und Bikerinnen und wir wollen im Deister fahren. Die Behörde soll sagen wo, und wenn das Gelände akzeptabel ist, wird halt da gefahren. Wenn sie stur sind, müssen sie sehr aufwendige Unterbindungsmassnahmen ergreifen. Das kann unser Angebot sein.
Und noch an Sebastian, alias Quen, alias Rasen:
Hör auf, meinen "Tonfall" zu kritisieren, wenn du und ihr, die meine Meinung nicht mögen, nicht besser seit. In euren Kritiken wimmels nur so von Beleidigungen. Ausserdem will ich noch mal betonen, dass ich nicht, wie manch andere über eine andere Subsportart hergezogen habe. Und wenn ich mich bevormundet fühle, wehre ich mich. Desweiteren müsst ihr, die immer nach einem höheren Niveau verlangen, vielleicht auch mal was dazu beitragen und nicht androhen den Thread zu schliessen.


----------



## insider (12. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin auch aus der Gegend und schon ein paar Jahre im deister unterwegs. Ich lese den Thread hier schon Tage mit und einige Leute scheinen ja gar nichts zu kappieren.

Zitat von "deisterbuddler":
"Wir sind viele Biker und Bikerinnen und wir wollen im Deister fahren. Die Behörde soll sagen wo, und wenn das Gelände akzeptabel ist, wird halt da gefahren. Wenn sie stur sind, müssen sie sehr aufwendige Unterbindungsmassnahmen ergreifen. Das kann unser Angebot sein."

=Absolut schmerzfrei!!

Jeder kann ja seine Meinung frei äußern, aber nun is es wohl wirklich genug. Das Diskussionsniveau ist genau noch 1,5mm entfernt von infobike.de !!

Tschüss
Kai


----------



## Quen (13. März 2004)

insider schrieb:
			
		

> Das Diskussionsniveau ist genau noch 1,5mm entfernt von infobike.de !!


Genau *das* habe ich auch, inbesondere bei den letzten Beiträgen, eben gedacht. Und deswegen ist nun auch hier schluss...

...ist ja leider nicht möglich mit einigen Leuten sachlich eine Lösung zu erarbeiten. Gut zu wissen das sich bereits an anderer Stelle Leute diesem Problem angenommen haben.

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

